# Logan Lathe Model 200 Id Plate / Badge



## expressline99 (Dec 24, 2015)

So I've managed to polish out the plate (brass?) on my lathe. But other than putting a epoxy clear coat on it....is there another way to preserve the way I have it looking? I didn't paint it as several of you have done. My painting skills aren't that great when it comes to fine work like that. I don't want to put a 2 part epoxy on it unless that is the only way I can do it.  It's still mounted on the lathe and I don't want to remove it. 

I painted the entire lathe with Dark Machine Gray via rattle cans. So I can do that without runs. Should I use some type of clear coat in a can? 

I used a dremel to do the polishing. Using a 320 grit scotch brite wheel, followed up using #3 polish and then a #6(green). As well, I learned my lesson earlier and changed polishing wheels between each grade of polish.

Attached is the before and after(current).

Thanks as always. Reno, Paul


----------



## expressline99 (Dec 24, 2015)

My last picture is pretty rough I'll replace it with a picture from my good camera. Sorry about that.


----------



## MBfrontier (Dec 25, 2015)

I would tape it off and use a clear enamel from a rattle can. Just make sure you use a grease remover before you spray it and use light coats so you don't get any runs until you have the finish you want. Rustoleum should be fine.

Hope this helps and good luck with your project.


----------

